
Cyber-Attack Against Ukrainian Critical Infrastructure - dean
https://ics-cert.us-cert.gov/alerts/IR-ALERT-H-16-056-01
======
carapace
"These [contingency] plans should include the assumption that the ICS
(Industrial Control System) is actively working counter to the safe operation
of the process."

Shades of "Maximum Overdrive". (Without the supernatural element, of course.
Which makes it _more_ scary if you're paying attention, eh?)

------
trynumber9
"The [Black Energy] malware was reportedly delivered via spear phishing emails
with malicious Microsoft Office attachments."

Again it seems this is the easiest way to get inside of any sufficiently large
organization.

~~~
unclebucknasty
It seems ridiculous that any machine on which a successful spear-phishing
attack could take place would have any route to the control system.

------
jorgecurio
which state or individuals within those states benefit from attacking
Ukraine's infrastructure?

How likely is it that these are the same people that have wreaked havoc in
previous years?

Who supports rebellion in Donetsk and beyond?

It's like the emperor wears no clothes for lot of Putin's folloewrs.

